# Stretching Theories



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeons stretching generally start with a leisurely wing out, followed by the same side foot up and then back, then both wings half up, finishing up with a quick head dip. All of it makes sense except the last movement. Any ideas why/what is with the head dip? And why so quick?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hmmm. Interesting Terri. 
I've never noticed my guys doing the 'head dip' at the end of their stretching session. I'll have to pay closer attention next time.  

I love it when they 'rev' up their wings but don't go anywhere. They literally do a 'tap dance' in place. Too cute.  

Cindy


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Hi Terri,

Now that I think of that 'head dip' behaviour, I wonder what's the reason too.  

I like when the pigeons lean forward also and fan their tails like a full fan  It's so cute!

Pigeons are so fun to watch, no matter what they are doing


----------



## 3369 (Oct 15, 2004)

Terri,
My pigeon stretches exactly the same way. I've always been interested in the fact that she only stretches one side at a time. She doesn't immediately do the other side.

Kristi


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I must study our gang in the aviary when they are doing their stretching!

I have noticed another form of the quick head dip: a movement which is kind of like a quick peck at the breast feathers or the wing. This is not during preening and stretching, but what I believe is called a 'displacement' action. 

It's like when a human is feigning unconcern, or maybe at a loss to know what to do, or slightly embarrassed and passes a hand over the hair, or scratches the ear or maybe looks away and whistles a few notes.

With pigeons it occurs sometimes with the male when courting, or when he backs down from a confrontation - or with my bacony pigeons when one is all prepared to jump down and get food, then decides against it, maybe because he doesn't feel he is in just the right position to do his 'parachuting' (they usually wait for one to do the first jump).

You are so right, Mary, they are just so fascinating to observe - and so individual.

John


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Every birds in my flock and in my avairy (and room  ) do this "head dip". I always though it is to get the shoulders of the wing loosened up and a kinda stretch for the base of the neck.  
But that what I think it is and it would be interesting to hear what everybody else think of this.

Hilary Dawn


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

> I love it when they 'rev' up their wings but don't go anywhere.


 Too funny Cynthia, as I noticed this for the first time they other day with Misty. Boy, the paper towels were flying, even if she wasn't, lol! I thought for sure she was going to rise up in the air, but nope, just some major rev'ing up going on. Can't wait until one of them actually does a little flying, will be so very exciting!

Izzy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cindy,
Yes, I do enjoy it when they 'rev' their engines! Piper will be skating around on his tippy-toes - just so pleased with his performance!

Mary,
They do have amazing control over their feathers! Their ability to split the feathers down their front during grooming just cracks me up! 

Kristi,
I've noticed that, too. You'd think they would feel unbalanced only stretching one side. The smaller birds are so graceful. Walter (King pigeon) resembles a hippo doing ballet - I worry that he will fall over! ;-)

John,
Displacement activity is interesting, indicating an internal conflict. One of the first I noticed is the "armpits check" just prior to breeding.

Hilary,
Hmm, sort of like a shoulder roll. Makes sense!

Thanks for all the ideas!


----------

